#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Schwellung im/am Anus >

## Chrissivip

Mahlzeit  
Ich habe seit mehreren tagen ein kleines Problem am Po loch ! Es ist eine halbrunde Kugel mit normaler Farbe, keine dartig starken schmerzen vorhanden tut aber ein bischen weh und ist sehr unangenehm. Erinnert an einer schwellung dachte erst an einer aufgepumpten zecke oder hämmorriden, die kann ich aber ausschließen weil das ja höllische schmerzen sein sollen. Bin ziemlich ratlos und wollte nur wissen ob jemand Erfahrung hat und mir sagen könnte ob es was ernstes ist oder ob es nach ein paar tagen wieder vergeht ?  
Vielen Dank 
mfg
Chrissi

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Chrissi,
ich denke trotzdem, dass es sich um eine Hämoride handelt. Du solltest gründliche Körperhygiene halten, vielleicht besorgst du dir eine Hämoridensalbe in der Apotheke. Da du keine großen Schmerzen hast, kannst du es auch erst mal mit Penatencreme probieren. Auf weichen Stuhlgang achten, möglichst nicht pressen. Es vergehen oft ein paar Tage, bis die Hämoride wieder weg ist, wenn nicht dann solltes du doch einen Arzt aufsuchen um es abklären zu lassen.
LG gisie

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
hatten Sie auch mal Blut am Toilettenpapier oder ist sonst was auffällig. Würde es lieber von einem Arzt anschauen lassen gibt viele Möglichkeiten was das sein könnnte....

----------

